# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Implanon en menstruatie / bruinverlies

## CharrieLotte

Hallo iedereen die dit leest!

Ik ben op zoek naar mensen die ervaring hebben met Implanon (staafje in de bovenarm die 3 jaar kan blijven zitten / anticonceptie) of met onregelmatige menstruatie met alles er op en eraan.. 

Ik ben 23 jaar en menstrueer vanaf mijn 11de. Omdat mijn menstruatie erg onregelmatig was ben ik rond mijn 12de a 13de aan de pil gegaan, microgynon 30. Vanaf dat moment was mijn menstruatie regulier. Toen ik 16 was, ben ik van de pil afgegaan, omdat ik een beetje twijfel had, en mijn lijf zonder toegevoegde hormonen wilde laten werken. Ben toen 3 jaar van de pil afgeweest. Geen problemen gehad met de menstruatie, was het elke maand netjes op tijd. Weer 2 jaar lang van de pil afgeweest en vanaf mijn 21ste ging ik weer aan de pil (relatie dus.. ja). Hier ging het al mis. Had vaak tussenbloedingen en omdat ik soms mijn pil vergat/te laat innam, ben ik zwanger geraakt. Heb een abortus ondergaan en na de abortus kreeg ik weer last van mijn oude perikelen: hoofdpijn, buikpijn, lage onderrugpijn, moodswings, hevige bloedingen en tussenbloedingen. Om gek van te worden. Daarbij komt kijken dat ik 45 uur in de week fysiek bezig ben (dansopleiding). Nu komt het: ik kom (weeeer) bij de dokter en die adviseerd mij Implanon te nemen, omdat dan mijn menstruatie minder kan worden en ik minder last heb van de symptomen. Ik ben nu een half jaar aan de implanon. De eerste dag nadat ik hem gezet had, ben ik direct weer ongesteld geworden. Om de week werd ik het. In begin juni afgelopen jaar, naar de dokter, heb ik extra de pil erbij gekregen, voor 2 maanden. En ja, mijn menstruatie was 2 maanden lang regulier. Nu ben ik anderhalvemaand van de 'extra pil' af. EN: Hopla, ben nu wéér ongesteld, maar nu niet om de week, maar constant, inclusief bruinverlies. Afgelopen maand ben ik het vier dagen hevig geweest, maar de rest was alleen maar bruinverlies. 

Mijn vraag, wie kan mij helpen, informatie geven, heeft dezelfde ervaring met Implanon waarbij het wel goed afliep? Ik zit erg met mijn hoofd bij de abortus, kan het hiermee te maken hebben? Ik hoop op jullie reacties / meningen. Heb vorige week de dokter aan de telefoon (!!) gesproken en zij vertelde mij dat mijn lichaam blijkbaar moet wennen aan de Implanon. Maar waarom dan een extra pil uitschrijven. 

Sorry voor het lange verhaal! Ben hier nog een beetje nieuw. Maar hoop sterk op een reactie.

Groeten,

CharrieLotte

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Charrielotte, 

Ik ben ook gebruiker van de Implanon, voor de implanon had ik zeer regelmatige menstruatie. De vele menstruatieklachten, die mogelijk bij mijn vele medicatie gebruik vandaan kwamen leidde mij naar de Implanon. Na de implanon had ik eerst gelijk een zware dubbele menstruatie, en plots 2 maand niets. Na 2 maanden een kleine bloeding gehad. Sindsdien menstrueer ik eigenlijks wanneer ik weer (zware) medicatie krijg en weer met (zware) medicatie stop. Het gaat hier vooral om medicijnen die ik gebruik voor mijn evenwichtsstoornis en ptss. Hoewel er niet in de meeste geen hormonen zitten, heeft dit blijkbaar sterkte invloed op mijn menstrueren. 
Ik weet niet of je ook medicijnen gebruik voor andere klachten. 

Wat de abortus betreft, als je wilt mag je hier op MediCity je ervaring delen. Het kan soms opluchten/helpen je verhaal te delen met anderen die hetzelfde hebben meegemaakt. Ook kan het verhelderend werken. Echter als je denkt dat je meer nodig hebt is het verstandig om hulp in te schakelen. 

Groetjes, 
Petra

----------


## CharrieLotte

Dag Petra,

Zelf gebruik ik geen medicatie naast de implanon. Maar ik zie dat je schrijft over ptss. Hier heb ik wél last van gehad, na mijn abortus. Geen medicatie voor genomen toendertijd. Wat betreft de abortus (ben ik grotendeels overheen, goed kunnen verwerken, psycholoog etc.), maar misschien dat hier dan toch een verband in zit. Omdat ik aardig wat verhalen heb gehoord over Implanon vroeg ik me af of er meer mensen zijn die constant menstrueren. Na het lezen van jouw verhaal ga ik deze week even een afspraak maken met de dokter, het liefst om daarna naar de gynaecoloog te kunnen. Mijn lijf heeft dagelijks te maken met een bepaalde stress / adrenaline en misschien is Implanon daar niet geschikt voor. Zal wel laten weten hoe het afloopt..  :Smile: 

Groetjes,

CharrieLotte

----------


## krista5

Hee,

ik heb nu ongeveer vier maanden de implanon, daarvoor was ik netjes op tijd en niets aan de hand. Sinds ik de implanon heb, heb ik heel lichtjes bloedverlies op de meest gekke momenten en veel bruinverlies. Ik heb geen idee hoe dat kan komen en geen idee hoe ik eraf kom!  :Confused: 

ik voel met je mee!
Sterkte.

----------

